# The latest project - laptop cooled by water



## RAF-MODS (May 13, 2017)

Hello !

My name is Rafał Dryjer, I am 27 years old and I am from Poland. Maybe my English is pretty weak but I wanted to boast about my last XPC-Table project ...

The project was made some time ago:










































Now I wanted to do something more, I wanted to set up a laptops with water cooling  I will not write much, but if you have any questions then say smit I will try to write off everything.

The stand will look like this:














































My Fanpage FB : RAF-MODS







Thanks to Alphacool for your support!


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2017)

I couldn't sit at that desk without being annoyed by the GPU's facing the wrong way so the cross ventilation from the fans isn't blowing through them.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 14, 2017)

Ventilation is as follows:






Blue color cold air.

Red color warm air.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 15, 2017)

up ! Openings under radiators done - and all this by hand - in this moment I greet people who are all laser cut


----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2017)

Uhmmm, where's the laptop?....

I was expecting to see a home made watercooled laptop....






Nice work though.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 15, 2017)

The laptop will be water cooled in the same way as the ASUS GX800, which is an external water cooler. As for the Laptop - talks are ongoing with sponsors  There is nothing more about a laptop NO MAY HAVE TO SAY


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

I watched the video for that Asus GTX 700 water cooled laptop. Doesn't it kind of defeat the purpose of the mobile laptop to attach something that large and bulky? I understand that you don't require it to operate the laptop but is starting to get towards a lan box isnt it ?

Don't get me wrong I applaud the effort certainly, but it just seems silly for lack of a better word. Kind of like a cell phone with a car battery attached to it. I just see the prototype that was made by multimillion dollar corporation with seemingly endless R&D budgets and I wonder what a single person can do , actually I look forward to what a single person can do. I've seen it before a few times but I've yet to see one that makes "sense"

 Best of luck,I look forward to the outcome


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 15, 2017)

I understand that the project will be heavy and not handy ... and I will not hit the tastes of everyone. But I feel very curious and I want to do it - because it is something else / unique


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

Doing it to do it is not a bad thing....thats why mountains are climbed, & why people catch & release fish... just to do it.

It will be interesting. Ive seen some youtube videos of people fitting desktop AIO's to laptops, even with quick release fittings like the asus one.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 16, 2017)

up


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 16, 2017)

And that's what it will look like on the photos with my girlfriend's laptop  ... slowly forward



























What is the location of the reservoir? In my opinion 1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2017)

i prefer the symetry of #2


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2017)

I'm speechless. This is simply awesome.


----------



## The Data Master (May 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmmm, where's the laptop?....
> 
> I was expecting to see a home made watercooled laptop....



Ditto, still a cool and great concept though. Love seeing this DIY mods.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 17, 2017)

up


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2017)

Nice Box. Surprised you didnt put the tube in the Box, but looks nice....so far so good. Asus aint got nothing


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 25, 2017)

Up ! 

The body is already glued: D now have to wait until the glue dries


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 27, 2017)

Hello !

Up a large number of pictures
















































----------------------------

Mount the controller in position as in picture 1 or 2?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2017)

2


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 28, 2017)

Up! Photos from today's work


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 29, 2017)

Hello ! The following is the case - I got a message from a certain company. This company is going to make available the P771 DM laptop with GTX 980M 8GB for this project. What do you think about that?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 29, 2017)

Glorious!


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 31, 2017)

up!

We put the LC system


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 31, 2017)

UP !




































So yes, you can say that the LC system itself is good - it is located in the middle, though the snakes are already a bit crowded in the interior but it is good: D. There are also connectors which will be used to connect the laptop to the system


----------



## connie (Jun 2, 2017)

wow! I am far away from the detailed understanding how it works but the idea is amazing.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello !

Today we take the details, made patterns on wooden inserts - inserts resemble air outlets from model P771 to refer to the laptop.

The adapter will be black and the wooden elements will be of ash (light wood).

photos:
















































Front and back will be 6 inserts. These ones are not different in shape so one pattern is enough to do 6 elements.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 5, 2017)

up! 
















The wooden inserts need to be fitted and the milling edges of the elements must be bent.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 10, 2017)

UP !

One page made  - Today I was doing drm so it went much faster: D

photos:





















Now you have to make six elements on the other side . Sponsor of all confusion! The company ... - Ah can not tell their name, they wrote that they will reveal themselves at the end or when the laptop will be flashing They will send me a laptop next week.

The P771DM will include:
CPU on LGA 1151 stand (i5 i doubt i7 to give)
Cooling system,
No disks and ram (i'm in the process of fixing this hardware
GTX980M 8GB graphics card
Screen 17 inches, I do not know what resolution, so far using the 15 "laptops I have used to a small screen but here the comfort of work should be better - much depends also on the same type of matrix.

This is powerful equipment and very warm at the same time  - we will see if the whole cooling system after polishing and adding LC will have to show  Maybe also dild procka: D. For a moment this is all  Greetings!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 11, 2017)

Grinding continued






























I spoke with a barite - he said that it might be that many bumps will kill the flow of fluid ... we came up with something like this:









There will be two copper tubes and the number of bends will be kept to a minimum. It is always a way out, but first version with one tube and a test of water flow, as it will be poor it is already some way out.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 12, 2017)

UP!

Today I take another wing.





















With these is more fun: D


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 12, 2017)

3 of 6 done: P


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2017)

Time taken so far?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 13, 2017)

5 out of 6 items ready. It will take a bit of time;P


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 17, 2017)

Wings done! Now you have to grind them and break the edges in them.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 19, 2017)

The edges of the elements have been broken on the milling machine


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 22, 2017)

Laptop already with me!

There is even a proce - Intel I7 6700K. Nice 

Thanks are due to ... well you will soon learn: P

Photos:


























And now as I have a patch is the last my post in the topic of xD ... packaging and running away from the limits: D - laughs: P. The P771DM itself features G-Sync, which is an interesting addition - the Full HD. At the weekend with my brother we will bend the copper elements for cooling Stay tuned!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 23, 2017)

A piece of adjustable height stand is ready.

Photos:





















And so it will be the basis for the ready:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 23, 2017)

Preparation for bending:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 25, 2017)

up 25.06.2017


The backlight RGB in the stand will look like this:


















In addition, I came up with the fact that the keyboard panel can stick in this way - just now the question ...







Beech veneer + black stain + lacquer.

Or ash veneer (such as wings in the stand) + lacquer.

I tak może wyglądać góra :






And the same can be beech veneer, black stain like tar and lacquer, or bright ash veneer and lacquer. There may also be a covered center and the mug flap no longer. What do you think about that? (Much depends on the person)


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 25, 2017)

I favour the beech, black, lacquer but as you say it will come down to personal choice.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 25, 2017)

To disassemble the front panel, disassemble the entire laptop - I will not do it now, because I do not have veneers, glue or tools ... but I got bored so I undressed and saw what I was waiting for ...






Remove panel does not problem ...












Later it will be harder ...











Because the touchpad will not remove ... unless it is glued ;/ buttons can be unscrew and wrapped separately or leave.











The upper parts where the speakers are not screwed only welded ... will work with it but this is work to do.






I suspect that with the top cover will not be so much trouble . Interesting - I did not know that for the smaller model is used the same motherboard: D


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 27, 2017)

Up - 27-06.2017

Photos from the works:





















The base under the laptop - I do not know if the shape eventually will not change, but I think so will be.









































The wooden element of the foot will be made of aluminum, or I will make it from another kind of wood (ash), the photo is now 35mm high - may be 27 mm. So this item will be smaller. I will plug in the connector so that they will not protrude behind the clamp, the other side will be screwed into a non-copper conductor. From the opposite side, the second element of the coupling and the 90 degree angle. I think bending elements will come to me during the week (they were ordered yesterday) so during the weekend bends and attempts to flow water.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 29, 2017)

Bend tube 8mm? Massacre!

Heat does not do anything - from the fact that the tube from the machine is "overheated" and water-cooled, which increases its plasticity. Repeat this process no longer positively affects the bending of the tube. It's nothing, came into the vise for 2 hours of work and the effects are in the photos, it is good in two places slightly need to improve and the whole crush slightly before soldering , tube nowhere broke so it's also a success, but bigger bends can not do ... It was also possible to bypass all fixing screws so that the dismantling / assembly of the cooling will be trouble-free.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 30, 2017)

Bending the tube went ok!



On 5th gear:





On 1 gear:






I am satisfied: D






Do not complain about the tape which seals the joints temporarily - because their twist is once tight, then after the twist, you have to replace a sleeve that under the force of twisting crushes and seals.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 30, 2017)

Laptop was cut into the first part: P
















The rear leg will be attached to the bottom cover so that, with cooling, they will be one piece and can be disassembled without disassembling the space on the quick couplers.







Now you need to correct a bit of a tube, one screw from the CPU is obscured, you need to do so to be good. In addition, you can align the other side ... and align the sections under the couplings. Before soldering, it is necessary to get rid of the black paint from the cooling (paper +500).

Just aesthetics do not worry the bottom part will be finished.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2017)

Sub!

surprised you didnt just drill and tap into the heatsink pipes for water cooling plumbing


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 28, 2017)

We have managed to finish everything on the way 







For the best photos my younger sister 




























Now you need to cut the tubes, and take care of the back of your laptop as well as the connectors themselves.

For ten moments is yes, it is even better to improve something:


















































And seriously, the couplings I can hide still with 7-8mm, I would prefer 5mm ... Improve what not? But it's early in the morning: D now let me finally sleep; P


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 28, 2017)

I have reversed the couplings by 5 mm - so optimally.


In addition, I fixed my leg ...

As well as the fittings themselves have been twisted already ready.


In addition, I also sealed the cooling in the lapku ...


I'm afraid to connect it to the xD cradle yet it will start to pour water on all sides and it will be a lime ...: D I'm not picking up today and I will have to overcome it


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 29, 2017)

So yes ...

Teflon and oring =

100% tightness!




















3 gear






5 gear max - D5.






After disconnecting the connectors there are water droplets on them - rather it must be so ... must be careful with the oringi that seal the connection.












Virgin firing with the base  ahhh this moment ... so many hours of work 

----------------------



Desktop :







menu wot :






Game in wot: (g-sonic something out there) 1 round (about 5-8 min).
















Noise? What?  -1 The run on the GPU turned on xD ... on the CPU no (from 50 Degrees fan turns on) and now so ... you have to run the valves on the smile.gif and do longer tests. The only ones listening to it are the rotting water in the reservoir xD

The water in the hoses is getting warmer, even the stuck joints of the lap are warm to the touch 


I do not know how you smile.gif but I deserved a 4-smile  I fire up wota and go 

Aaa and this teges - you can apply even better paste now i have given some invention since fd added to their water cooling - some GELID or something here is indicated biggrin.gif: D: D

PCH diode? - is ram memory in lap?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 30, 2017)

And now the work culture of the trap:





With stand, 1-speed gear pump + 3 fan max.






With stand, 3-speed gear pump + 3 fan max.






With stand, 5-speed gear pump + 3 fan max.






Without stand ... the colossal difference ...


A couple of photos of the whole:

























---------------











So we must snatch the hoses and connectors - that is, shorten the hoses and give two the same couplings ... either straight or 90 degrees.

To this, ledy, and we build the bottom of the stool - I will probably make myself cardboard templates






You can also do some kind of holder / housing on two power supplies to make one.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 8, 2017)

Today I took behind the LED masking. Diodes (strips) will be inserted in front and on the sides of the stand.

















With balsa I made the grilles and I covered them with ash. Diodes will be inserted in the middle and in front of them will be plexi.
















The front will be a light stand and the diodes under it. Something like this little backlight that's on the front laptop.

The whole looks like this:











For those moments it's all - after payout you need to have a razor to improve the intel leap

Sora for quality but at this time, it's not the time to take Pictures


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 9, 2017)

UP.



Some photos taken in slightly better lighting:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 12, 2017)

Master soldering I will not ... but it works - and that's the most important


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 12, 2017)

Latest photos of the project.






























I wrote to Aquatuning behind a delidio machine - http://www.aquatuning.pl/chlodzenie...fuer-skylake-und-kaby-lake-prozessoren?c=6219 and Paste / liquid metal and thermopanes. In addition, I would give temp sensors: http://www.aquatuning.pl/chlodzenie...g1/4-ig/ig-mit-ag-adapter-deep-black?c=6219at the exit and entry of the system to know what temp is after the water from the lap and after cooling Her in the coolers. Temp will be read by the speed controller.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 12, 2017)

You going to pain that? If you decide to I sure would like to see it.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 12, 2017)

So everything will be painted.
The stand (MDF and plywood 10 mm) will be painted in black mat - all wood (ash) in the lacquer (half-mat).


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 12, 2017)

RAF-MODS said:


> So everything will be painted.
> The stand (MDF and plywood 10 mm) will be painted in black mat - all wood (ash) in the lacquer (half-mat).


Please post pics of the finished job of this amazing work of yours!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 13, 2017)

To finish just a little bit:

- You need to sift through and seize

- Paint

- After painting the wooden elements

- make RGB LEDs

- Delic CPU + thermo paste + polishing cooling + increase the CPU pressure.

- Paint all your laptop cooling on a black mat.

- Mount the screws from the bottom of your laptop.


I can not wait either  I'm very happy that you like it.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 13, 2017)

The bottom looks so - still a bit of work waiting for me


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 14, 2017)

UP!

After some LEDs are working, you just have to think how to hide from below. The next LEDs will be next to the radiator illuminating the interior of the cooling unit.

Powered by a PHOBYA controller - http://www.aquatuning.pl/modding/fl...ed-flexlight-rgb-controller-und-fernbedienung is small enough that somewhere I go there: D


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 15, 2017)

We are still working on the bottom of the laptop - but some of the elements will be covered with ash.









































Aquatuning.pl Sponsor Pack should arrive within 2 weeks - then we will take care of the cooling of the laptop. (Delid, painting + better clamping for layouts).


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 15, 2017)

It went like this:











I am happy, of course, the whole thing you still have to fix on the screws, sand the material and the whole to paint


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 16, 2017)

I pasted the front part of the stand with ash.









































Photos stand + laptop:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 18, 2017)

UP!































You just have to buy other screws (shorter probably on the bus).

Nuts were melted, then pulled out and pasted into the resulting place


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 19, 2017)

I made a recess so that the overlay was easier to paste into place


----------



## r9 (Aug 19, 2017)

Great job .
Just don't forget to paint all black at the end .


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes - it will be painted black  - calmly, first you have to prepare the surfaces and give the backing layer


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 26, 2017)

Due to the fact that the didy is wiped and glued to its place, it is time to paste the sides and front into the elements on which the laptop stands. As soon as it goes all will still receive a layer of gray primer - then we will compensate for defects, another primer and final black matte paint.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 27, 2017)

Primer layer, filler, grinding and primer layer - so much behind me















































g


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 29, 2017)

The item under the laptop is already done - the break is not corrected. It is true that the aim is not to be similar enough. How to dry to matt and give a light cloud of paint.

Combination of ash and black similar to me: D


----------



## plåtburken (Aug 31, 2017)

Really interesting project. Will do you a newer revision of this and make it a bit slimmer or is that not possible?


----------



## Totally (Aug 31, 2017)

plåtburken said:


> Really interesting project. Will do you a newer revision of this and make it a bit slimmer or is that not possible?



Only if he gets an actual waterblock milled, looks like he's already at the limit with the copper piping and fittings.


----------



## plåtburken (Aug 31, 2017)

Totally said:


> Only if he gets an actual waterblock milled, looks like he already the limit with the copper piping and fittings.


Would be interesting to see how a new revision would improve the whole thing, because from what I can see now the laptop isn't a laptop anymore, more or less a stationary desktop


----------



## RAF-MODS (Aug 31, 2017)

The laptop is raised by 28mm.

Not true - laptop can work without LC pad - and with it the working culture of the game is great!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 2, 2017)

nd is still wet). Paint with porous texture is more resistant to scratches.

- Of course not everything is on tip top - you have to improve a little here and there. But the whole is git.

- I got some varnished items and I have to rip off the little black dots and give a new layer of lacquer.
.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 3, 2017)

I improved today the lacquered elements:

















And it looks like this:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 5, 2017)

The look of the laptop has changed a bit  The elements have to be sanded and varnished. They are glued to two-sided tape in only three places for easy removal.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 15, 2017)

improved cooling - it bounces properly as it should, and the pressure is increased - the bolts were removed, their seats rested against the distance on the plate, so here they were sanded and the bolts themselves under the springs got the pads: D - miodzio.

Cooling took a bit from the burner - so the bottom has to be polished now - especially the parts under the cpu cores and gpu.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 15, 2017)

first applied liquid metal xD i did not know it would be so hard 

no cep already glued - waiting for tomorrow: D. How something went wrong will be the fix at most xD


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 16, 2017)

Today's work with my sister started with polishing CPU / GPU cooling.































The move went to the toothpaste and polishing tips - the whole went out great, you can see the delicate effect of the mirror.

I did not want to waste the "teddy bear" on trial tests - so on the CPU and GPU went past the Alphacool paste.











CPU load after 5 min 100% (UV CPU -130mv) 65 Degrees MAX! - the temperature is obtained without the use of the LC stand  4GHz, you can still OC 










The pump also got a braid


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 16, 2017)

I would like 4.5 ghz (it is possible because I checked without the LC snapshot but it shows that the CPU gets too little PAPU - will need to raise the W limit and reduce the UV procka - because after 1min cpu decreases the clock to 4,5 Ghz, and again 3.9 Ghz)  as soon as the starter is complete (I am waiting for Temp sensors and other duperele) then I am putting on CPU and GPU - then we will catastrophe: D











I increased W and decreased the UV (- 40 do not know if you can more) moment and 70 degree pair: D with LC will be better: D (did not jump Power throttling so is cool  ) - because I was afraid the power supply may be too weak.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 18, 2017)

came pack from Alphacool and Phobya.
















I took off the cooling - I corrected a little February using the end of the tin I had. The two-component thermo-conductive adhesive on it did not equate - I know that there is no conductivity of the tin, but some of it has more to smooth out the surface curves so it's visually better to apply black matte paint.

There are also thermocouples, RGB controller, pastes and sensors. So you can fold the cooling rack to the end. Today is my birthday so I had other things to do than a long time digging for the project - I'll try to catch up


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 19, 2017)

witam !
















Cooling painted, dries











Sensor stand ready and waiting for flood!






We assume a moment to cool down and ...

still today

be cautious!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 19, 2017)

It's hard to breathe the system - like last time






Well, nothing for longer tests do not have time: P bubbles fly and fly. Starting fluid temperature - 27 degrees - at the end of the test - 35. How not to look at the benchmark, so it will not play - and the laptop turns on the fans only for the first run. Later I will see the pace of the game - more important to me!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 19, 2017)

one round of wot - laptop does not even turn on the xD fans (gpu fan activates from 50 degrees to cpu from 55 degrees)


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 22, 2017)

They are leds (RGB) is a party!

I seriously sacrificed some time ago. In addition, the reservoir has already taken the assembly threads and stick to the destination.










You need to buy a handle for these wires


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2017)

Dude that looks sick

Not a huge fan of laptops but this really makes me wish i had one unique like it


----------



## AleksandarK (Sep 22, 2017)

This reaches all the limits of the known universe. AWESOME WORK!!! 

I would like to see more mods from you!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 22, 2017)

thank you very much !
Still a bit and the mod will be finished
Would you like me to finish the same movie at the end:










just with a laptop?


----------



## AleksandarK (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes, do it.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 24, 2017)

Leads from leds have been arranged






The ledges on the leds got black rims and waited to cut the matte Plexiglas






Wooden ornamental dies on the die received three layers of paint and are ready for assembly.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 24, 2017)

I improved slightly down according to one user's guide.

















Overlays affixed to the lid of a laptop:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 24, 2017)

Latest project photos:














































There is not much to do - soon to end


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 27, 2017)

Plexi on the sides inserted into silicone.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 27, 2017)

RAF-MODS said:


> Latest project photos:



even I have to admit that work is really nice looking. not to mention the Image uploads ALONE are a lot of work


----------



## RAF-MODS (Sep 29, 2017)

something I clicked on

but not final pics - because ready to go xD must be upright.

I know more or less some pics I want: D

Only the sponsors logo on the matrix has been made


----------



## RAF-MODS (Oct 4, 2017)

The project is complemented by:

Memory Kingston HyperX DDR4 2400MHz 16GB x 2

SSDs:
1 Drive - WD BLACK2 128GB SSD / 1TB HDD,
2 Drive - Samsung Evo 840 1TB,
3 Drive - Crucial M.2 (Sata) SSD MX300 275GB,
4 Drive - Apacer Z270 M.2 PCIe GEN 3 x 4 240GB

So thanks to the sponsors


























tomorrow will put the laptop disks, cut logs and final session already in the wekkend


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Oct 4, 2017)

is the power


----------



## RAF-MODS (Oct 6, 2017)

I would like to thank SMART7 and Xtreem.pl for their support in this unique project.
Without you, I would not be able to do such a unique project as a water-cooled laptop. Thanks again for your trust.






Logs cut and waiting for painting and assembly. Unfortunately, the assembly of the disks did not burn due to the "bad weather" as I was moving the bike I was not able to go to parents to complete the project (pound very hard) but we will catch up on the weekend


----------



## RAF-MODS (Oct 7, 2017)

more photos later at the end of the project


----------



## RAF-MODS (Oct 7, 2017)

the project is over!































Final images and summary of the whole project I will try to add tomorrow


----------



## RAF-MODS (Oct 10, 2017)

10.10.2017










I would like to warmly announce to all those who supported me during the construction of this project as well as what they said "no way it will not work" - yes! The project has been completed and even works but in turn ...









Once again, I would like to thank SMART7 and Xtreem.pl for their support in this unique project. I know I'm repeating, but without you, I would not be able to do such a unique project as a water-cooled laptop. Thanks again for your trust - I hope this is not the first and not the last Our joint project.





































There are also other brands that support the SSD and RAM (HyperX, WD, Samsung, Crucial and Apacer).























I could not forget the Aquatuning.de, the Alphacool brand, and also Phobya - thanks to them, the laptop has received components for water cooling.

At the very end, I would like to thank all of you who have been involved in the subject and commented on my progress at work - that's what motivates me the most!

The design is based on a laptop SMART7 (clevo P775DM)

The I76700K processor has been calibrated by me (under the cap I have applied liquid metal), the cooling has been improved (increased pressure and polishing) and the display is pretty smooth GTX 980M with 8GB of ram.

In the middle we also find:

Memory Kingston HyperX DDR4 2400MHz 16GB x 2


SSDs:

1 Drive - WD BLACK2 128GB SSD / 1TB HDD,

2 Drive - Samsung Evo 840 1TB,

3 Drive - Crucial M.2 (Sata) SSD MX200 250GB,

4 Drive- Apacer Z270 M.2 PCIe GEN 3 x 4 240GB


I started the project on 10.04.2017 and finished 10.10.2017. The project will also consume a considerable amount of time - over 100 man-hours! Without extending you are invited to the final photo shoot which is below:


































































Well nothing - it's all over! For the next project - I have some ideas that I could implement - I hope that I will be able to share with you soon - Remember my Fan page on FB is - RAF-MODS


----------

